# South Carolina Vinegar Based Sauce



## yeti (Jan 15, 2013)

I am looking for some recipes to try and match a sauce at a BBQ place here in Michigan called the Union Woodshop.  They serve 6 sauces on the table and then have two they hold back.  They call one a South Carolina sauce...it's vingar based and "clear" as opposed to a tomato based.  Looks like it has some red pepper in it and the taste confirms that.  But if anyone out there has a recipe for  a sauce like this, I would love to try it.  Thanks!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 15, 2013)

A lot of Carolina sauces are vinegar based and are nothing more than apple cider vinegar, water, salt, pepper, red pepper flakes, and sugar.

Play with it until you get something you like.

Here is a recipe that has been in my family for a looonnnggg time.

*3 Quarts of Apple Cider Vinegar*

*1 cup Ketchup (Catsup)*

*5 oz. Worsty sauce*

*10 oz. French's yellow mustard*

*3/4 cup salt (I use sea salt but regular iodized is fine) - I also usually cut back on the salt*

*1/4 cup fresh ground black pepper*

*1/2 oz crushed red pepper*

*4 oz of your favorite hot sauce (I cut back on the red pepper and hot sauce depending on the audience and it doesn't affect flavor)*

*Mix all ingredients in a large pot and bring it to a boil.  Once it boils it is ready for use as a mop or for canning.  *

*Makes about 1 gallon, which is enough to mop a 70 pound pig.*

*Enjoy!*


----------



## crvtt (Feb 16, 2013)

Try this:

http://www.food.com/recipe/lexington-north-carolina-bbq-sauce-422946


----------



## yance (Mar 21, 2013)

crvtt said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/lexington-north-carolina-bbq-sauce-422946


This is real close to the sauce I make, swapping the white sugar for molasses.  Growing up in "Mayberry" half a mile from a GREAT Q place I thought the only "red" sauce was ketchup.<G>


----------

